# Nodak icefishing get together



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was thinking maybe there should be a nodak icefishing get together on on an area lake within the next couple weeks. What are the opinions on this? Maybe it could be on the Jamestown Res or Pipestem since it is almost right in the middle between Fargo and Bis.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I love ice fishing but don't have an auger or house, but would love to go to this if it comes to fruition!

Spoiler92


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sounds good to me...I'll show you guys how to fish... :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on...hopefully it won't be -40 below like last time. 

How does Jan. 7th sound?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jan 7th sounds good.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

The 7th sounds exellent to me. Have been picking up some nice crappies on the Jamestown Res.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sigh...I sure miss my black spotted friends. This may be my excuse to get over there again.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I might try and show up if I don't work  Just to say hi and talk.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Might work out for a trip out east...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> Might work out for a trip out east...


Scott remember what happened the last time you drove out east to fish. :wink: :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The GB3 carp! A triple a classic thriller...

Or

BSing with all the guys and catching fish - good times!


----------

